# Help!!



## lotsoftears57 (Aug 25, 2013)

I am 56 yrs female and all my life I have been a spender and I have nothing saved up for retirement etc. Part of this is due to me being diagnosed with Bi-Polar when I was 35 yrs old. From my youth/teens I would spend every nickle, dime and penny I had earn from chores and working after school at an Ice cream polar. I was also a kleptomaniac. stealing was my way of controlling my anxieties. I am a very hard worker and so is my husband. We have very poor credit due to not managing our money and not paying our bills on time etc. We are so in depth right now that it's affecting out marriage. So, now that I have gone through 2 marriage. I don't know how to begin and I have my Bi-polar under control at this point with the correct meds. I feel it's too late and my second marriage is not doing well due to not being able to manage our money. There is no bank that will lend us money and we owe a lot of money to everybody. So, I do I begin and I feel it's just too late at this point and time at my age. I am a substitute teacher and my current husband has been jumping from one job to another for the past 10 years and having many health issues. Please any suggestions so I can save myself and possibly my marriage. If we get divorce, I don't know how I will handle myself.:scratchhead:


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you have the qualifications to be a FT teacher or work at a higher paying job? What about your husband?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissFroggie (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe you should talk to a therapist who specialises in financial problems. It is not uncommon for spending to be connected to unresolved emotional issues. A debt advisor could help get your current financial position into a more manageable place. The emotional attachment to buying and stealing needs to be addressed to fix this. All the best x


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lotsoftears57, this book by Dave Ramsey is really cheap and it's very good.

The Total Money Makeover: A Proven Plan for Financial Fitness: Dave Ramsey: 0020049024065: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd check with your city agencies for legal/financial aid, someone to help you guys work a budget and savings plan.


----------



## lotsoftears57 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for all your feed backs. I have been having marital problems to the point of maybe divorce, which is in another part of this forum. I am just concern about me trying to make it on my own. With all this dept that I am in. I just don't know. so much stress and it's triggering me to not sleep well etc. This will eventually and may have started my Bi-polar to act up. It may have started already.


----------

